# How the cat for my mother became the cat for me



## gizmosmom (Dec 2, 2004)

Well a year ago I decided that I was going to find a cat for my mother, you see she already has one cat but the cat is very vocal so we figured another cat would keep that one company. Plus I already had two dogs, a sugar glider and a prarie dog so the thought of another animal in our house was just unmentionable to my husband. So I went to our local Petstore to find the right cat for her...well she wanted a cat that had spots like her Bengal that she had. Well we met up with a friend of my mother in law's who just happend to be bringing in a stray kitten for the rescue group. 
The kitten was filthy and dirty and tiny. She was grey and white but NO spots...but the guy talked me into getting this tiny kitten..well the kitten talked me into it more. I took out this tiny frightened kitten from the carrier and she fell asleep in my arms and I walked all thru the petstore looking for items to buy for her. As the guy kept saying "You should keep the cat for yourself, IT was meant to be...As I kept brushing him off saying NO, SHE IS FOR MY MOTHER!!
He said she kept falling into his lake trying to drink water and that her mother and siblings were all hit by a car. This was more then enough to touch my heart and I decided that like it or not, this was going to be the cat for my mother!!

Well My mother lives three hours away so it was going to be a week or so before she could come and visit me to pick up her kitten. Well this kitten hid under my bed for a few days but then the night before my mother got there...while I was sleeping, I felt this nuzzle. This tiny kitten had made her way to me on the bed and I opened my eyes to see her staring at me with her head turned to the side as if to say "Why cant I stay? I will be no trouble" All of a sudden I started crying...and she slept right by my face that whole night" I was torn. I wanted this kitten for myself but I knew I wasnt allowed to ask for any more pets. But every minute was just terrible knowing that she would have to leave. 

She soon became my shadow..following me around everywhere. Sleeping with me every time I would lay down she would follow and be at my side. Soon my husband said that if my mother and her cat didnt get along with this tiny kitten...then I could keep her. Well my mother came down and Gizmo ran and hid immediately almost knowing what her fate would be. 

Well lets just say Gizmo has been with me for a Year now...she is my soul mate. She reads me better then any of my other pets and rarely do you not see her by my side in the house. She has a nightly ritual of kissing me goodnight everynight before curling up on my side of the bed. She has been the best thing to happen to me in awhile pet wise. My husband also has grown to adore her. She kills roaches that he is deathly affraid of..and he has nicknamed her "The Roach Killer" and every night he pats her head and tells me "Im glad you kept her, She truly is a unique cat" And everyday I tell her "Thank you for comming into my life!" So as you see...the Cat for my mother was really Just the cat for me!!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Cute story -- what's a sugar glider?


----------



## gizmosmom (Dec 2, 2004)

A Sugar Glider is a Marsupial from Austrailia. They are similiar to flying squirrels but many people think that they look more like a bat. They are considered pocket pets because they are very small and like to sleep in your pocket. They are also noctournal...so they mostly sleep during the day and are awake at night. They are very unusual pets and are not for everyone but are very sweet. They have the softest fur.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't ever think I've seen one before...really cute!


----------



## gizmosmom (Dec 2, 2004)

Yea and the males have what look like bald spots on top of their heads...they are really scent glands. That looks like my little sugar glider. Thanks for sharing the picture...I dont really know how to upload pictures to show. I have quite a few of all of my babies.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

If you want to add it to the reply and the photos are in the cat photos section or somewhere else on the web, then right click on the photo you want to upload, copy image location, then in the reply click the IMG button before you paste the link and click the IMG button again to close it.

Here's your pretty kitty now!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

That is a very touching story! Glad you kept the poor kitty and have such a close bond with her now!


----------



## gizmosmom (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks so much. I couldnt stand to let her go after hearing about her loosing her kitty family. She needed me just as much as I needed her. And she thanks me everyday for saving her. She isnt allowed outside due to the fate of her family and I want to protect her from the neightborhood dogs and such but she seems just as equally happy to curl up on my lap or lay by my side.


----------

